# Greg's Southside Raceway



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Next race tomorrow friday June 5 2015 7:00 See You There


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

*race*

I am coming out.


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

*Friday Race*

Sorry: MIA for this one


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Damn gotta work early sat..


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Had a great time at Gregs last night Thanks!Going to try to make more races:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Race results 4 gregs southside raceway*

HERE ARE THE RACE RESULTS 4 FRIDAY JUNE 5TH 2015

HARD BODY FCR,S

1ST KERRY 144 LAPS
2ND DARRELL 140
3RD RICK B 139
4TH JON 139
5TH BRUCE 128
6TH RUSS 119
7TH FBRIAN 111
8TH CORKY 74


FCR,S

1ST JON 170 LAPS
2ND GREG 168
3RD KERRY 168
4TH RICK B 166
5TH BRIAN 159
6TH RUSS 157
7THBRUCE 155
8TH DARRELL 147
9TH CORKY 145

INDY CARS

1ST JON 182
GREG 180
3RD CORKY 175
4TH RICK B 173
5TH BRIAN 173
6TH DARRELL 165
7TH RUSS 157
8TH BRUCE 143



FLEXIS

1ST KERRY 186
2ND JON 184
3RD RICK B 180
4TH DARRELL 179
5TH BRUCE 178
6TH CORKY 177
7TH BRIAN 173
8TH RUSS 171


RESULTS 4 FRIDAY JUNE 5TH 2015
:wave:


----------

